# best place to order blanks?



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Haven't needed to actually order a blank in a while since I seem to generally get them from the person directly,

I was wondering where is the go to place to order from these days.

Looking to build for a few friends of mine who need more forgiving lightweight heavers,

Thinking of lamiglas 1502's or rainshadow 1502s

thanks

Neil


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been getting my blanks through Bishop Fishing Supply. He has some surf sticks (SU1502's and newer SUR blanks) in stock, and can order just about whatever you need. Might be worth giving him a call.


----------



## Ken Preston (Mar 3, 2011)

Utmost Enterprises ( http://www.utmostenterprises.com/utmost_001.htm ) carries over-run and close out specials on Rainshadow and ALPS products and also has decent discounts direct from the factory. MudHole is good because you can speak with Todd Vivian who was associated with Lamiglas for many years and he is familiar with their line-up. Word is that MudHole will also be introducing their own line-up of MHX surf rod blanks ... but not for a couple of months.


----------

